
Transcript of New Orleans Mayor Landrieu’s Address on Confederate Monuments - maxerickson
http://pulsegulfcoast.com/2017/05/transcript-of-new-orleans-mayor-landrieus-address-on-confederate-monuments
======
mnm1
It's about fucking time. Imagine if the Germans had built monuments to the
Nazis with giant swastikas after WWII and they were still defending them as
historical in the year 2100. This is no different. There is absolutely no
redeeming factor to the confederacy or slavery. The two cannot be separated. A
monument to the confederacy is a monument to slavery. Goddamn right it's about
fucking time.

